# Sierra Cazorla



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Were looking at going to Cazorla for a few nights during Semana Blanca (28/2- 6/3) and was wondering if anyone can recommend a nice play to stay. We would be two families with 2 adults and 2 kids in each. Was looking maybe at staying at a log cabin. Has anyone ever been?


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

leedsutdgem said:


> Hi everyone,
> Were looking at going to Cazorla for a few nights during Semana Blanca (28/2- 6/3) and was wondering if anyone can recommend a nice play to stay. We would be two families with 2 adults and 2 kids in each. Was looking maybe at staying at a log cabin. Has anyone ever been?



I know there is a Parador there

Spain - Andalusia - Parador de Cazorla

or this maybe more what you are looking for ...

Cazorla El Zumacar casas de madera


----------

